# فلاش يوضح مجالات المهندس الصناعى فى أمريكا



## أحمد مارفل (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
النهارده جايبلكم فلاش يوضح المجالات التى يعمل بها المهندس الصناعى فى أمريكا وياريت بعد ماتنزلوا الفلاش تقولولى رأيكم .
الرابط
http://www.engr.rutgers.edu/ie/Intro_ISE/IE_Intro_ Presentation.ppt

ملحوظه :- الفلاش يتم فتحه على برنامج power point ومن يريد البرنامج يتفضل بطلبه وان شاء الله هرفعهوله فورا .
شكراااااااااااا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا مهندس احمد اسمح لي ان اشكرك جزيل الشكر على كرمك وتواصلك معنا 

اثبتت حضورك بشكل رائع:5: 

ثانيا الفلاش رائع جدا تسلم ياطيب


----------



## أحمد مارفل (18 سبتمبر 2006)

لا شكر على واجب يا مهندسة ( صناعة المعمار ) . وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك دائما .


----------



## eng_eslam (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع اخى احمد


----------



## Msarawi (27 مارس 2017)

أخي أحمد اذا لسا الفلاش موجود عندك في مجال تزودني فيه لأنه الرابط مو شغال


----------



## taha abo ageiza (29 مارس 2017)

الرابط مو شغال من فضلك زودنا بالرابط


----------



## خالد الحكيم (30 مارس 2017)

[h=1]Internal Server Error[/h][FONT=&quot]The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

[/FONT]


----------



## mortadaboseta (9 مايو 2017)

مجهود و فكرة رائعة


----------

